# Seal team 6 gsd - outstanding !



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

GERONIMO !

What else it there to say ?..................... 

No wonder BL did not stand a chance ;-)


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Read the article - I love the photos of the dogs working


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG, that's amazing! The dog is a lot braver than I am.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I wonder if they had to throw a ball out first ? "fetch"

No way I am going out that door....


----------

